# identifying a snail



## youwouldthinkso (Sep 22, 2009)

can anyone help me identify this type of snail? i live in canada and work in a department store, where we received a delivery of tropical plants, and the snail was attached to one of them. i think the delivery came from florida, usa, but i am not sure. is anyone able to help?









..


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Picture? Description? Snails come in on plants all the time.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a neat looking one. Is it aquatic? I couldn't tell.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

looks like some of the land snails i've seen before. never seen aquatic snails like that one (not to say that it can't be an aquatic tho)


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It is not aquatic. It is every where in Seattle areas. during Spring and summer time. They are big too, don't know how they taste like.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

He's cool!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

What a nice little guy. Its a land snail. He will need humidity or moisture, along with food. They will eat apple, fruits, plants, etc

I think they need a source of calicium for their shells or limestone? I really forget.

Get him a 2 gallon tank and put some plants in there.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

looks yummy... jk... nice pics!


----------

